# Angus man arrested after base chase



## old medic (3 Feb 2010)

Angus man arrested after base chase 
02 Feb 2010
link: http://www.thebarrieexaminer.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=2369204


> SPRINGWATER TWP. — Officers from four police agencies were involved in a pursuit Tuesday afternoon after a motorist went on a rampage at CFB Borden and neighbouring Angus.
> 
> Just before 1 p.m., officers from the Nottawasaga and Huronia West OPP detachments, as well as Barrie city and military police, pursued a Dodge Caravan being driven dangerously on the base after being denied access.
> 
> ...


----------



## zipperhead_cop (3 Feb 2010)

How bizarre?!  When I see "Dodge Caravan" I automatically think "stolen van".  But that wasn't a charge laid.  Mental health issues perhaps?  Glad nobody that mattered got hurt.


----------



## old medic (3 Feb 2010)

Wild police chase through Borden, Angus
Road still closed for investigation
BY Matthew Talbot, Staff   February 02, 2010 14:02
link: http://www.allistonherald.com/allistonherald/article/154902



> CFB BORDEN -  A 32-year-old Angus man driving a Dodge Caravan led police on a wild chase through CFB Borden, Angus and into Springwater Township this afternoon (Tues., Feb. 2).
> 
> Just before 1 p.m, the man in the van was denied access to CFB Borden at the security gate.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (3 Feb 2010)

*SPECULATION ALERT*
Maybe related to this?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/91944/post-908968;topicseen#msg908968


----------



## armyvern (3 Feb 2010)

Nope; also not related.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (3 Feb 2010)

Thanks,....stand down speculation alert.


----------



## old medic (3 Feb 2010)

http://images.ctv.ca/archives/CTVNews/img2/20100202/320_CP24_chase_100202.jpg


----------



## AndyRad (3 Feb 2010)

Now if i don't recall correctly they had Canada's worst driver filmed there... I wonder if this was one of their late entries?


----------



## Haggis (3 Feb 2010)

AndyRad said:
			
		

> Now if i don't recall correctly they had Canada's worst driver filmed there... I wonder if this was one of their late entries?



Quite possibly an audition gone awry?


----------



## GAP (3 Feb 2010)

or one come back, because that is familiar territory....


----------



## old medic (3 Feb 2010)

A few more details in this article. Also a number of spelling mistakes, so all spelling in context.

 Base chase nets driver
Posted By RAYMOND BOWE 
http://www.thebarrieexaminer.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=2384869



> It reads like a scene from an action movie: a vehicle speeds through the gates of a military base and leading police on a high-speed chase for several kilometres.
> 
> Officers from three police agencies were involved in a pursuit Tuesday afternoon after a motorist went on a rampage at CFB Borden and neighbouring Angus before being stopped by police.
> 
> ...


----------



## zipperhead_cop (3 Feb 2010)

"A Barrie cop car" ?  ???  Nice bingo hall journalism there.


----------



## armyvern (3 Feb 2010)

GAP said:
			
		

> or one come back, because that is familiar territory....



The locals here attempt to use the base as a "short cut" from their homes in Barrie/Angus to their jobs at the autoplants in Alliston; and then reverse ways after their shifts end to get home again.

It saves many kms and beaucoup of time to simply enter through either the Alliston or Angus gate and cut straight accross the base and exit via the opposite gate ... therefore the gates of the base perform 100% ID card checks. No ID card, no Mil Family ID card = no entry and no short-cut through the base for you, denial of access and you will be turned around at the gates.

This tard apparently decided he was going to use the base as a shortcut anyway - despite being denied access and ordered to turn around. I wonder if they are going to toss some federal charges on top of those he faces given that Borden is federal property.


----------



## old medic (4 Feb 2010)

Accused speeder facing new raps
Posted By TRACY MCLAUGHLIN 
http://www.thebarrieexaminer.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=2432693



> An Angus man charged in connection with a reckless high-speed chase that involved officers from four police services remains behind bars.
> 
> Joseph Arlow, 32, stood in the prisoner's box in handcuffs and leg chains in a Barrie courtroom yesterday, but was not allowed to begin his bail hearing after police say he got into a ruckus in the jail cells after he was arrested Tuesday.
> 
> ...



All spelling , format in context (sic).


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Feb 2010)

Obviously, The Barrie Examiner is in dire need of a proofreader.   :


----------



## Retired AF Guy (5 Feb 2010)

The fact that Arlow is also charged with impaired driving may have something to do with his erratic driving. Just a guess.


----------



## GAP (5 Feb 2010)

110 in a 50 km zone.....does this not qualify for the street racing charges where they lose the car, etc. on speeds 50km over ?


----------



## smale436 (5 Feb 2010)

I found Vern's comment about the 100% ID checks interesting. That must be something relatively new and I wonder if they do that 24/7 there now. In my nearly two years in Borden (2006-08) I never saw a single security check, even coming back late at night in a cab from the bar. Of course many civilians, especially oil workers, do the same here in Cold Lake. Cut through the base and head out the back gate to get on a different highway to save time. Only seems to be monitored during Maple Flag though.


----------



## kratz (5 Feb 2010)

The 100% ID check on the base came into effect in August or September 2008 and has been in place since then.


----------



## the 48th regulator (5 Feb 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> The locals here attempt to use the base as a "short cut" from their homes in Barrie/Angus to their jobs at the autoplants in Alliston; and then reverse ways after their shifts end to get home again.
> 
> It saves many kms and beaucoup of time to simply enter through either the Alliston or Angus gate and cut straight accross the base and exit via the opposite gate ... therefore the gates of the base perform 100% ID card checks. No ID card, no Mil Family ID card = no entry and no short-cut through the base for you, denial of access and you will be turned around at the gates.
> 
> This tard apparently decided he was going to use the base as a shortcut anyway - despite being denied access and ordered to turn around. I wonder if they are going to toss some federal charges on top of those he faces given that Borden is federal property.



The only I.D I present is my Driver's license, every single time I have gone to Borden.  I have had long hair, beadrs, rough shaven, goofy hats with shades on, you name it.

My DND I.D is there, just in case, but never ever, have I been asked for alternative I.D.  I have gone there at various times of the day and evening.  I have been nailed, and surrounded by MP cruisers, after entering the gates, for looking at my map in one of the Schools parking lot (Hehehe go and laugh folks, but I can say it took 4 cruiser to box me, hell ya!) but getting into the base is not that hard.

dileas

tes


----------



## Loachman (6 Feb 2010)

It's not 100% either, but random, or else only a few people would get to work on time each day.


----------



## armyvern (6 Feb 2010)

Maybe I`m just very unlucky then; I`ve yet to get through without having to show my ID; it`s been 6 months.


----------



## the 48th regulator (6 Feb 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Maybe I`m just very unlucky then; I`ve yet to get through without having to show my ID; it`s been 6 months.



Ortona road baby, that's the cool way to go.



dileas

tess


----------



## Loachman (6 Feb 2010)

Don't be the first car in a line, or the only car.


----------



## FastEddy (6 Feb 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Maybe I`m just very unlucky then; I`ve yet to get through without having to show my ID; it`s been 6 months.



Is that in or out of uniform or both ?

Cheers. 8)


----------



## Loachman (6 Feb 2010)

They wave one into the check area long before one is close enough to verify dress.


----------



## Journeyman (6 Feb 2010)

Loachman said:
			
		

> They wave one into the check area long before one is close enough to verify dress.


...but they can see that red hair coming from way off.   >


----------



## Otis (6 Feb 2010)

I was just up there last Friday ... I saw the Commissionaire wave the car in in front of me, so I pulled in behind. While I was waiting, another car drove right past, so I asked about the ID checks and I was told you only neede to stop if you were waved over...so it must be you Vern!


----------



## mariomike (6 Feb 2010)

"The 100% ID check on the base came into effect in August or September 2008 and has been in place since then."


It's been a very long time since I drove into Borden, but the discussion reminds me of a scene from one of my favorite movies, "12 O'clock High". If interested, it's around the 1:10 minute mark:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcwWCKU6ZT0

"Goring could have been in that car!"


----------



## zipperhead_cop (13 Feb 2010)

GAP said:
			
		

> 110 in a 50 km zone.....does this not qualify for the street racing charges where they lose the car, etc. on speeds 50km over ?



It would, but that is under provincial legislation.  It will be taken as facts in issue with the Dangerous Driving which is criminal.  Sounds like all the article is missing is the innocuous comment "known to the police"


----------



## QM (14 Feb 2010)

This is very annoying to me. What is the point of having any kind of screening process at the gate if the gate is unable to stop undesirables from gaining entry anyhow? Either open the Bases or put up proper defenses such as quick-deploy concrete barriers or serpentine Texas barriers etc. I am happy to live in a safe and free and open country, but ineffective security is simply a waste of money. Had this been a true threat instead of just some local yahoo, the guy could have done his damage before the gate guards were able to notify the MPs in a timely manner and effect an intervention.


----------



## Loachman (14 Feb 2010)

It keeps the harmless people out at least.

Kind of like "Gun Control".


----------



## kratz (5 Feb 2013)

Barrie Examiner

This case has taken three years from incident to trial before a jury?




> Faces slew of charges following high-speed race at CFB Borden
> By Tracy McLaughlin, Special to QMI AGENCY
> Monday, February 4, 2013 9:34:25 EST PM
> 
> ...


----------



## Pandora114 (6 Feb 2013)

Mental Disorder aka Drug induced paranoia.

Heh


----------

